# [shopping tips] Where to buy GBA backlight mod 101?



## abarth (Apr 13, 2018)

hello
I'm Italian and I would like to buy a GBA with mod backlighting 101,
much better than buying a original sp 101 on ebay with very high prices and less comfortable.

But where to buy it at a good price and with a guarantee at work?
(without customs costs)

thanks for your advice.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Apr 19, 2018)

absrth said:


> But where to buy it at a good price and with a guarantee at work?
> (without customs costs)


This is probably unrealistic.

The only other place that I know that sells the needed parts aside from china is kitsch-bent's shop. I don't have any shop's that listed in the EU that sells parts for the 101 mod.

kitsch-bent's site is in the US.
ribbon cable:  http://store.kitsch-bent.com/product/game-boy-advance-lcd-ribbon-cable-adapter
screen:  http://store.kitsch-bent.com/product/game-boy-advance-sp-backlit-lcd-screen

You can contact them and find out if it will be cheaper or better for you than getting it from china.
http://store.kitsch-bent.com/contact

Getting the ribbon cable requires knowing what type of ribbon cable your GBA uses. The description on the ribbon cable tells you how to determine what version you need.


----------



## abarth (Apr 19, 2018)

I need all.. gameboy + mod blacklight not only mod.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Apr 20, 2018)

absrth said:


> I need all.. gameboy + mod blacklight not only mod.


From the sites I know, the answer to a site that has both a gba and the 101 mod would be a no. Be glad that there are still sites left that still sell parts needed for the 101 mod.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Apr 25, 2018)

Found you a site that sells the gba + 101 mod.

https://www.retromodding.com/collections/gameboy-advance/products/build-to-order-gameboy-advance

You might say no after picking through the options.


----------



## lolboy (Apr 25, 2018)

I don't know if I am allowed to post link to other websites...

You can buy here (free shipping):  GBA Console With AGS-101 Backlight Backlit


----------



## migles (Apr 25, 2018)

lolboy said:


> I don't know if I am allowed to post link to other websites...
> 
> Search for item 32853083564 on aliexpress.


as long as it doesn't have roms or illegal shit, you can post links to whatever ya like, even other forums


----------



## TurdPooCharger (May 1, 2018)

Have you considered the GBA SP? These came in two versions. The older type has front-lit LCD in response to the Afterburner lighting mod kit. The revised model came with true backlight.



Spoiler












Edit - Nvm. I reread your post. You're not consider this model due to high cost. The GBA modified with Afterburner kits are almost that price, too. It'll be toss up depending what body style fits your hands better.


----------



## MrCokeacola (May 23, 2018)

electronic_convenient_4_you has the cheapest modded GBA 101s on ebay. Friend got one from him with no problems other than just having to give the potentiometer a tinker with.


----------

